

The Uncomplicated Web - mntmn
http://daten.dieweltistgarnichtso.net/tmp/docs/the-uncomplicated-web.html

======
seanwoods
I agree with most of this except the part about sessions. I'll assume OP does
not want session ID/token garbage in the URI, to which I answer with a
resounding "Amen!"

It's super annoying how a once-simple Blogger blog now takes at least 3-4
seconds to load some Ajax garbage which is not needed. At all. It's just
engineers putting it in the because they can, and because they think its cool,
but ultimately it detracts from the overall usability of the site.

